# Wanting female rp partner



## silverwuffamute (Sep 24, 2018)

Seeking a female partner for friendship and possible to over discord, I'd like to keep it limited to actual females rather than males with female sonas. Not trying to be mean but lemme know if your interested by sending me a discord friend request or pming me here!


silverwuffamute#5872


----------



## Rose(the kitsune) (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello i think i can help you...


----------



## silverwuffamute (Oct 15, 2018)

Rose(the kitsune) said:


> Hello i think i can help you...


Thanks, what platforms can you chat on?


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

I'll give it a shot


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 16, 2020)

nitya.r.alex said:


> I'll give it a shot


Do you have a discord?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 16, 2020)

Rose(the kitsune) said:


> Hello i think i can help you...


Do you have discord access?


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Do you have a discord?


Yeah


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 16, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Do you have a discord?


I do indeed


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 16, 2020)

nitya.r.alex said:


> I do indeed


Might i have the username in the dms here so you don't get any unwanted friend requests?


----------



## nitya.r.alex (Jan 17, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Might i have the username in the dms here so you don't get any unwanted friend requests?


Sure


----------

